# Mud/brush swirl texture



## creamaster (May 11, 2008)

Doing some crack repair in the ceiling and will need to try and mimick the mud/brush swirl texture that is already exisiting. What type of brush should I try to use? When I attempt to make the texture do I spread mud on the ceiling with the taping knife then use the brush to swirl it?

Thanks


----------



## LaHandyman (Jan 11, 2009)

creamaster If I am thinking of the same things as you are , we call it stomp and drag. You will need to buy a brush made to do the job.








First you will need to visit your local drywall supplier and pick up a stomp texture brush with a double head, a plastic knock down knife (looks like a lightweight paint shield), a piece of sheet rock and a bucket of all-purpose drywall mud.

The sheet rock is for practicing and supplying a sample to the customer for approval. 

The real trick is having the right consistency of mud and beginning to "knock it down" at the right time and with a light touch. Thin the mud to a thick elastomeric paint consistency (I hope that description works for you). Apply a thick coat of mud with a roller with a 1 inch lambs skin cover, roll and stomp in sections. You will have to practice with the right drag time. It depends on the temperature and humidity in your area.

One more thing, plan on priming the ceiling before applying the texture. This will help to control the drying and make it stick properly. This texture will take some practice to perfect.


----------

